# Halloween animal SFX



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get Halloween animal sound effects? Examples are bats, cats, growls, mice/rats, owls, crows/ravens, and owls.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread - there's a link in the first post.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28131&highlight=sound+effects

Also check this thread:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18193


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

The second link is to my site, I noticed it's a dead link / old account 2009..... I've changed it since due to a few account hacks, also added a ton of stuff. If anyone would like the new link & password, PM me as I no longer post it on an open forum got tired of reloading hours of SFX.

DL


----------

